# Our little girl is here after her very long trip!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Journey is here with us after spending 16 hours in a crate yesterday! Her flight was delayed an hour, then she was tied up in customs for 2 hours and 45 minutes! She is a wonderful, stunningly beautiful little girl, with self confidence and personality oozing out of her. Her breeder did a remarkable job with this litter, and I will likely be getting another puppy from her next year, it went so well!

This would not have been possible without an incredible network of people! I have a wonderful, behind the scenes co-owner with Journey, who, if she ever decides to let people know, is going to shock a lot of people. She is an old time breeder of blacks who decided she liked my efforts and honesty and chose to help without me ever asking. She would like to see the reds improve, and decided I had what it took. THANK YOU for you help and for your faith in me!!

Janett, Murphy's Mommy in Germany, drove 1,500 kms in 24 hours to get this little girl to an airport where there was a direct flight. Bless you for your selfless acts this paste few weeks, arranging the flight, driving endlessly!

This has been a remarkable adventure! I am sure our journey with Journey is going to be quite a ride!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

some more...


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Wonderful news that Journey is home!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

So happy, and excited for you! What a journey to be on, and adventure ahead! Keep the photos coming!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Wonderful news. You must be so happy and relieved that her ordeal is over and your new baby is in your arms. Look at that color, and her glorious tail!

I wouldn't be the slightest surprised to find that the best poodle breeders in the world are lining up to adopt you as their daughter, much less work with you as a breeder! :smile:


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Great news! How did she seem after the flight? It looks like her beautiful tail is up and wagging in the grass


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

:ahhhhh:Hooray to you and Journey. Even these quick snaps show a healthy pup who seems to have done fine with the long trip. Congratulations. She should be a good addition to your family.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> Wonderful news. You must be so happy and relieved that her ordeal is over and your new baby is in your arms. Look at that color, and her glorious tail!
> 
> I wouldn't be the slightest surprised to find that the best poodle breeders in the world are lining up to adopt you as their daughter, much less work with you as a breeder! :smile:


I have to tell you, this post gave me a lump in my throat! That is one of the nicest things anyone has ever said to me! Thank you so very much!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been trying to post photos all morning, but the internet is for the birds today. I will try later so you can see how incredibly pretty she is! You can see from the videos, the trip did not effect her in the slightest! She had a bit of diahhrea last night but is fine this morning. She is a feisty, self assured little nugget!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Aw, poor pup to have to spend so long in the crate! But puppies are tough to bounce back, and now she's home and happy! What a beautiful little girl; I love the tail, too. You'll enjoy this lovely pup! Congrats!

--Q


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*How beautiful she is!*

Congratulations! She sure is full of 'spit and vinegar' as my Grandmom would say! Those other dogs didn't phase her a bit!!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

She's adorable!


----------



## Ginagbaby1 (Aug 1, 2011)

She is so beautiful. I love her coloring and her tail. You are going to have so much fun with her!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is just hilarious! She is so sure of herself, she goes roaring outside with the four big dogs! She is just full of beans and does not let them deter her from anything. She is already part of the pack and today she and Quincy have had a couple of tug of war games, because you know...if she has the toy it looks so much more interesting to him, and of he has it, it looks that much more enticing to her! Just like sibling children!!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

She's a pretty girl! I am happy for you. I hope she is everything and more that you hope for.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

She's a beauty and so glad she is home and doing well. I have to tell you, it brought a tear to my eyes when I watched the videos and saw her come out of the crate. Good things are ahead for you both! Thanks for sharing Journey with us.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations. She is a beauty.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> I wouldn't be the slightest surprised to find that the best poodle breeders in the world are lining up to adopt you as their daughter, much less work with you as a breeder! :smile:



I couldnt agree more!

I have really enjoyed all the videos and pics! She's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She is SO adorable! But, I can't help watching Quincies personality in the videos. I just love that dog. He seems to be so full of play and spit. He is SUCH a doll. 

Journey is cute, too, of course.  I hope you can post a couple standing still pictures of her. She seems to have a great personality in that video! I also think it is exciting you have some coowner help to support what you are trying to do. Sometimes it's rough out there.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am going to try a few more...


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats Cherie. I hope to meet in her the flesh one day.

We shipped one of our pups just 3 hours away and I was in bits....I cannot imagine the stress you were going under.

Sherry


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh my! She is just SO cute! She has the cutest little face. This has sealed the deal for me - my next poodle will be RED!!! I love that color. How old is she?

Some observations:

1) I love the fact, even after her long flight, as soon as you took her out of her crate, she did not protest your long, tight, loving hug! And kisses. So sweet

2) I love how she is so attentive to you already, even only hanging out with you at the airport! Walking on the lead and following you with her clumsy puppy walk.

3) Looks like she's fitting in nicely with the pack, love her curiosity when she watches the older dogs.

4) Love your suggestion: "We need to get another puppy _for her_" LOL Why wait till next year??

5) Love the photos of her face. Also, your whippets sound like my friend's dog when he plays. Loud, kinda scary. Leroy will play really hard and crazy but he is quiet. Maybe he'll bark once or twice.

Looking forward to seeing her personality develop!


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I'm vicariously living the moments with you. What a sweetie pie!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> Oh my! She is just SO cute! She has the cutest little face. This has sealed the deal for me - my next poodle will be RED!!! I love that color. How old is she?
> 
> Some observations:
> 
> ...


Your observations are right on the money. This wee lady is so self assured, it is fantastic to watch. At the airport, even the big, noisy trucks did not phase her. The Whippets are all noise and no bite. Normally I do not care, but I did not want it to confuse Journey. She is fitting in like a dream. I got the sweetest photo of her curled up sleeping with Holly, less than 24 hours after her arrival. And when I made the comment about another puppy, did you happen to hear the sarcastic "What a great idea" coming from the kitchen? I am pretty sure Bruce thinks I'm joking! NOT!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This morning...


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your fabulous news and excitement. Journey has the sweetest face, and your videos have made me fall in love with her personality! Our house is already full with 3 spoos, but that doesn't stop me from fantasizing about getting #4 from you when Journey is old enough to be a mom. Three years from now?? That's just enough time to convince DH that the older spoos need a pup, in the house, to stir things up.  

Congratulations!! Along with everyone else, I'll be checking this thread, often, for more photos of your little girl!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

cailinriley said:


> Thank you for sharing your fabulous news and excitement. Journey has the sweetest face, and your videos have made me fall in love with her personality! Our house is already full with 3 spoos, but that doesn't stop me from fantasizing about getting #4 from you when Journey is old enough to be a mom. Three years from now?? That's just enough time to convince DH that the older spoos need a pup, in the house, to stir things up.
> 
> Congratulations!! Along with everyone else, I'll be checking this thread, often, for more photos of your little girl!


If all of her testing goes well, she will be bred in two years, and I am hoping her first litter will be to Quincy. A double whammy of extra special goodness! Is two years long enough for you to sweet talk hubby?


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Is two years long enough for you to sweet talk hubby?


Yes...if we win the lottery or move to a larger house.  Also, if I finally learn how to groom the dogs, myself, that would help. I have the equipment...just need the practice. 

I hope all your plans for this little girl work out well. She's a gem.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Very exciting news...I'm really happy to see how good Journey looked after the plane trip...she is beautiful and I have really enjoyed pouring over all the video of her from her first uncrating at the airport to her pack adjustment. She looks like she is holding her own...looking forward to seeing more pix in the future...what a compliment that the other breeder chose you to help strengthen the line...congratulations.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

She is so adorable. I loved watching her come out of the crate. I just adore reds. And her fluffy puppy coat looks so soft. I miss the puppy coat.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Journey is absolutely beautiful! It brought tears to my eyes from your video's on how well is she is doing from such a long trip. It must be so exciting for you and I am so filled with joy to see your new "Easter Bunny"! What a Angel God has sent you! Blessings from Sylvia, Lacey and Sadie!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats Cherie on your new baby girl. She really is gorgeous, and I love that temperament already. And those videos of her interacting with the others dogs, what amazing self confidence she has. I too though love Quincy boy, so I'm sending him snuggles just so he won't get jealous, lol.

Can't wait to watch her grow up, and I'm sure I will meet her sometime this Summer at the shows. Will you be at PCC Specialty this year?

Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much! We are enjoying this beautiful little nugget so much! She is such a sweet, spunky baby!

When is PCC? If the pup is old enough, maybe we should enter her! Maybe you'd show her?? Let's talk!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Every night gets better and better. Night one, our little muffin had diahhrea and was up every two hours. Night two, she slept for three hours, cried to go out to pee, then settled in for the rest of the night. Last night...HOORAY...not a single peep out of her. Journey and I went to bed around 12:00 and when I got up at 7:30 she had not made a sound yet! She has adjusted so well! The other dogs have started playing nicely with her. It is going wonderfully!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd love to see her with the other pups. I'm curious to see the interaction. What are they, 5-6 weeks apart?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They are three and four weeks apart. I'd love to as well, but we cannot risk any cross contamination. Best to be careful, so sadly, they will never get to meet. The incubation for some illness is 21 days, so by the time Journey has been here that long, the other babies will be gone.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd be a poor breeder. If I had all those pups, I could not imagine selling them. I'd want to keep them all...


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Marcoislandmom said:


> I'd be a poor breeder. If I had all those pups, I could not imagine selling them. I'd want to keep them all...


:2in1: I can see the dog poop now... :ahhhhh:


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Oh Cherie my heart has just skipped so many beats looking through all these photos and videos of your beautiful new girl!!! puppies are such wonderful things!
I am so happy for you! and so incredibly jealous at the same time!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She is so cute! I don't know why, but seeing you see her for the first time made me cry.


----------

